# Denver to Las Vegas



## Casinocim (Aug 17, 2008)

We just recently took Amtrak from Denver to Glenwood Springs.

I haven't been on Amtrak for years and used to love to take the train from Denver to Las Vegas.

With their route, getting in to Salt Lake at night and not leaving until morning, it just adds on an extra cost of a hotel room in Salt Lake, plus the extra time.

I don't like to fly, have been driving to Vegas since they cut out the Vegas rail route, but this year have taken Greyhound to Vegas. I don't like Greyhound.

I'm wondering if anyone travels this route, Denver to Vegas, and have any ideas of less expensive hotels in the area to stay at( under $100), if any have shuttles to the station, or getting around this overnight stay?

As I'm writing this I'm wondering going south to Kingman or Laughlin and then taking a bus up to Vegas?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2008)

By taking the Southwest Chief, there is a shuttle bus from Kingman that goes to Laughlin and then to Las Vegas. The problem is getting from Denver to board the SWC.

I don't know if you are referring to the Greyhound bus connection in SLC or the Desert Wind to Las Vegas. The DW has not run since the mid 90's!


----------



## p&sr (Aug 17, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> By taking the Southwest Chief, there is a shuttle bus from Kingman that goes to Laughlin and then to Las Vegas. The problem is getting from Denver to board the SWC.


No problem at all. Page 85 of the System Timetable shows bus service (on TNM&O) from Denver at 5:40 AM, arriving at Raton NM 10:15 AM. At 10:56 you can catch the westbound SWC there.

Return service from the eastbound SWC is at 5:40 PM (shortly after the Train's arrival there), getting back to Denver at 9:35 PM.


----------



## JohnF (Aug 17, 2008)

Casinocim said:


> I'm wondering if anyone travels this route, Denver to Vegas, and have any ideas of less expensive hotels in the area to stay at( under $100


You can book hotels from here(expedia.com or others like it). All these gambling mecas like Reno and Las Vegas have great deals if you travel during the week. The cheapest I see is $27 a night at a first rate casino hotel. They are 'betting' they will get a lot more money out of you at the slots. Have a good trip.

http://www.expedia.com/Hotel-Search?c=4ae3...3d53eec607&


----------



## Casinocim (Aug 17, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> By taking the Southwest Chief, there is a shuttle bus from Kingman that goes to Laughlin and then to Las Vegas. The problem is getting from Denver to board the SWC.
> I don't know if you are referring to the Greyhound bus connection in SLC or the Desert Wind to Las Vegas. The DW has not run since the mid 90's!




I was referring to the connecting bus from Salt Lake to Las Vegas. If it's Greyhound, I won't be taking that route. I had a horrible experience last month on Greyhound. Like I said before, taking Amtrak to Salt Lake and having an overnight for the bus connection, adds an expense I'm trying to avoid.

I used to connect with the Desert Wind years ago and was very disappointed when they stopped service.

Looks like I will be heading south to Raton.

Thanks everyone


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 18, 2008)

Casinocim said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > By taking the Southwest Chief, there is a shuttle bus from Kingman that goes to Laughlin and then to Las Vegas. The problem is getting from Denver to board the SWC.
> ...


Why not just consider Denver to Reno on the CZ - no bus, no muss? I stayed at the Peppermill in Reno about 5 years ago (before they constructed the trench) and throughly enjoyed it. Or are you afraid that what happens in Reno doesn't stay in Reno? :lol:


----------



## Casinocim (Aug 18, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> Why not just consider Denver to Reno on the CZ - no bus, no muss? I stayed at the Peppermill in Reno about 5 years ago (before they constructed the trench) and throughly enjoyed it. Or are you afraid that what happens in Reno doesn't stay in Reno? :lol:



You're funny!

I think the rail fare to Reno is more than Las Vegas and I just like Vegas. I was in Reno last year and thought it was ok. It is a thought though.

Thanks


----------

